# Conversion of subscription from Lightroom Classic, Lightroom CC and Photoshop to Lightroom CC only



## RobertTaylor (Aug 4, 2019)

My 20 Gb storage limit is almost used up for my $9.99/month subscription to LR Classic, LR CC and Photoshop. I want to change to the $9.99/month subscription for LR CC only with 1 Tb of storage. My question is this: if I do this, will all the photos I had in LR Classic be trapped and inaccessible through the LR Classic app, or can I still access the LR Classic app and export pictures now and then? I do not want to migrate all LR Classic photos to LR CC, and I have transferred most of the ones I want, but just want to have the option to transfer a few more now and then. Can anyone help with this? I can’t seem to get a straight answer from Adobe about this.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 4, 2019)

You can still access LR Classic and do _everything _with it except use the Develop and Map modules. You can even use the Quick Develop in the Library module and be able to update LR Classic to newer releases. I don't know if you'll be able to synch to the cloud, but you'll be able to export to disk.


----------



## RobertTaylor (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks so much, Hal. That’s a big help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 5, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to synch to the cloud, but you'll be able to export to disk.


I don't believe that you can sync with the cloud.


----------



## RobertTaylor (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## RobertTaylor (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm now being  told by Adobe that the Lightroom Plan with 1 Tb for $9.99 does not include the desktop version of Lightroom (not Lightroom Classic, but the desktop version of the LR cloud app). Is that correct?? Even Lightroom's online table comparing plans does not indicate this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2019)

No, that's not correct. It's even absurd if that's what you were told by Adobe.

I don't know what table you are looking at (can you post a screenshot?), but this is the table I see in the UK:


----------



## RobertTaylor (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Jim, Thanks for your reply. I’ve attached a screenshot that reflects yours and quite definitely indicates the desktop version is included because it states a certain level of MacOSX is required. I’ve been trying to make the switch from the 20 Gb Photography plan to the 1 Tb Lightroom plan for $9.99/month for the last few days, and each time I call Adobe to do this, I encounter a problem. ill try again tomorrow and hopefully I’ll get an Adobe agent that can be more helpful.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, you have to contact Adobe directly to make that switch, though I don't know why they should be making it difficult as I thought changing plans was quite a common thing.


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 8, 2019)

Agree it’s odd Adobe don’t seem to know what’s in their own plans, but do you need to contact Adobe to switch plans? I moved from the photography plan to the lightroom plan recently, and I did it by logging into my creative cloud account and switching the plan: log in > account > manage plan > change plan.


----------



## richard.powelljr (Aug 9, 2019)

RobertTaylor said:


> I'm now being  told by Adobe that the Lightroom Plan with 1 Tb for $9.99 does not include the desktop version of Lightroom (not Lightroom Classic, but the desktop version of the LR cloud app). Is that correct?? Even Lightroom's online table comparing plans does not indicate this.



I was literally told the same thing yesterday!  I have the Photography plan from Adobe and am thinking about switching to the Lightroom plan for storage and access from every device.   I have some iTunes gift cards and thought I'd save some money by signing up on my iPad but wanted to make sure it gave me the same license for my desktop, etc.  I asked Adobe support this in a chat and was told that the only desktop app they have is Classic and the Lightroom (cloudy)  only runs in a browser.    When I tried to tell the person this was not true as I already have the app loaded on my PC, they insisted I was wrong and it only ran in a browser.  I quickly ended the chat realizing that this person had no clue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for the head's up, I'll pass that info back to Adobe to ensure that staff are updated.


----------

